# Pipe Contest! - Open a tin



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

February 20th is International Pipe Smoking Day, a day when pipe smokers around the globe will smoke a bowl in celebration of the enjoyment of pipes and tobacco. This sounds like a worthy cause to me so this year I plan to participate.

While pondering the question of what blend to smoke on this special occasion it dawned on me that I have an embarrassing number tins stashed away of blends that I've never even tried. I know that many of us have been bitten by the cellar bug and as fun as it is to collect pipe tobacco I think it's safe to say that we're really in the game to smoke the stuff, not just stockpile it like a squirrel hoarding for winter. With this in mind I came up with my International Pipe Smoking Day plan, to go into my cellar, bust open tin of something that I've never smoked before, and fire it up. The problem is that now I'm too excited about the idea to wait until February 20th and I really do want to honor the holiday. This is where my idea for this contest was born.

The contest will run until midnight on International Pipe Smoking Day, this is a full month away from now so there should be plenty of time for folks to submit an entry. Here's what you need to do to enter.

1) Open a tin of a blend of pipe tobacco *that you have never smoked before*.

2) Load it in pipe and smoke it.

3) Post a minimum of 1 picture on this thread that includes the open tin, the tobacco, and a pipe packed with it.

4) Tell us something about it. I'm not asking for much here given that this will be your first impressions of your first bowl of something that you've never smoked before. It can be a simple as "Tart and tangy, can't wait to try it again" or "Bland and boring, thumbs down" or it can be as long and detailed as you like.

I'll draw a random number on Feb 21 and the BOTL with the corresponding post number in this thread will take home the prize.

The prize will be tins of pipe tobacco of my choice, but there's also a twist. The number of tins awarded to the winner with match the number of Puff members that enter the contest with a maximum of 8. Got it? If 3 people participate the prize will be 3 tins. If 8 people participate the prize will be 8 tins. If 14 people participate the prize will be 8 tins.

There is no limit to the number of times you can enter, so the more tins of new to you blends that you crack open, smoke, and post on this thread the better your chances are of winning. I'm going to play too but will redraw if my post number is drawn as the winner.

Let the games begin!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I’ll kick it off with Balkan Blue in my OMS Dublin, a blend I’ve been wanting to try and had sitting around for a while now. I found it to be very smoky and rich with a complementary and pleasing deep dark sweetness. It seemed like it took a lot of relights throughout the smoke but also held up well under faster puffing when I pushed it to see what it would do. Loved the retrohale. Another latakia blend that I get along with quite well.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

This is going to be crazy!......yeehaw! Great idea nightfish, well all have bunches of open tins....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Cool idea, it sounds like a lot of fun. Get those tins open and out of the cellar boys!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

SG Cabbies Mixture and a Armentrout Apple 















The tin note is very unique, I'm not quite sure how to describe it, almost a cider smell maybe. I dried 4 coins for five minutes under a desk lamp, did a roll and stuff. I'm getting a lot of sweetness up front and the Perique is mostly in the background and retro. It took quite a few lights to get going. The taste seems to coat the mouth .


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I think I may of had a bowl of this. I don't remember. But it's jarred and wasn't meant to be touched until at least 2022. But jars reseal so here we go.

Great smoke.. smooth, spicy, and had a little nic kick to it. It was perfect with my morning tea. English black, steeped for about 5 minutes..

I'm going to see if there's more available and buy a couple more tins.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SavageJak (Nov 23, 2017)

Opened this Frog Morton Cellar today and filled my Grabow Grand Duke. Wow! Where has this been all my life. Smoky with a subtle sweetness and nuttiness. Brings the whiskey barrel to mind while you puff.









Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

A never gave me some a while back. Had 5-6 years on it..WOW freakin unbelievable

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I opened this last night. Seattle pipe club Yakima valley. The description made it sound really interesting. "Cyprian latakia is melded with sweet Virginia, nutty burley (for body), and satiny, black cavendish for a touch of sweetness." 
Opening the tin, it smelled great. Vinegar and ketchup, and trash. But a good trash. Smelling it again I thought I picked up a little incense. 
Smoking it, I'd say it was on the milder end of smokey and sweet, but kind of hard to put my finger on what I was tasting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

First time smoking GLP Barbary Coast. Tin note is a very tasty aroma of prunes. Moisture is perfect. Lights easily and requires no relights. Smokes cool, dry and mouth coating. Not a strong taste but there is mild sweetness, light spiciness, raisins and chocolate. Later in the bowl I think I'm detecting a Chinese sweet and sour flavor. All tastes, to my palate, are pretty subtle but pleasant. Could be an all day smoke.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Plumcake Navy blend - never tried it. seemed to be mixed ribbon and dark flakes. Pipe is a meer lined Savinelli bulldog. Tin note was smoky but the latakia was not overpowering when smoked. A bit tangy and some dark fruit, hay, some sweet notes, little bit of smoke, and the spiced rum casing is well done and not heavy handed. Creamy in the mouth, but I did get a tiny tingle (first time ever) but didn't give it hardly any dry time and was smoking a bit fast due to the cold. Required no relights and easy to smoke, did get some moisture and had to run pipe cleaners a few times.


----------



## Mjskia (Aug 5, 2017)

Great contest, brother! So many good folks on this site.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

MacBaren Original Choice in Radice stubby. Tin note is rotten cherries. Somewhat on the damp side but it packs and lights easily. There is an immediate hint of tongue bite but it can be controlled with a gentle cadence. It improves as you smoke down the bowl but never really develops. It's supposedly an aromatic but it doesn't have much flavor or body. Maybe a touch of citrus but no sweetness I can detect. I'm glad I opened it because I doubt whether it gets better with age and I'm not likely to buy it again. Sorry, Original Choice. You're not for me but I'm sure you have your fans.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I wish this contest was going on a couple months ago, I could have done many entries. I do have a couple other tins I will get to popping soon for this contest.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Hearth and Home Viprati in a Castello bent egg. A first for me. Tin note is hay and raisin as expected from a VaPer. Viprati also has burley but I'm not good at detecting "nuttiness." Packs, lights and smokes well, without bite. Taste is slightly sour, AKA "citrus," a light sweetness lingering after the smoke has left, and a touch of bitterness (is that's what meant by "nutty" or am I being nutty?). Overall, very pleasant and unfussy but I prefer a little more oomph.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

I've got my Tin picked........just waiting for Varese to arrive for her mystery tin date......


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Piper said:


> Hearth and Home Viprati in a Castello bent egg. A first for me. Tin note is hay and raisin as expected from a VaPer. Viprati also has burley but I'm not good at detecting "nuttiness." Packs, lights and smokes well, without bite. Taste is slightly sour, AKA "citrus," a light sweetness lingering after the smoke has left, and a touch of bitterness (is that's what meant by "nutty" or am I being nutty?). Overall, very pleasant and unfussy but I prefer a little more oomph.


I'm working on trying to detect the nuttiness... I can't quite get it from cigars or pipes. Sometimes I might get a dried hayish/toasted peanuts thing but.....that already sounds a little far fetched...


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I smoke a lot of latakia blends and have found that my favorites also contain orientals. I wanted to get a feel for what oriental tobacco would be like alone so I snagged this tin of Drama Reserve. I know this also has virginia leaf, so it's not a pure oriental, but I also thought it would make for a good segue into McClelland Mature virginia #24, which is drama leaf blended with darker virginias and a blend I'm dying to try.

I opened the tin this morning to find that odd vinegar/ketchup tin note that McClelland is famous for. I then loaded it up in the Heisenberg, smoked a bowl, and found it to be very very very mellow. It has been described as having an olive oil flavor and though I probably wouldn't have been able to identify that myself I totally agree. In fact, I'd say it has both olive oil flavor and olive oil mouth feel. This is not the sweet and sour or tangy/spicy oriental leaf that is found in my beloved balkan blends like Plum Pudding, Balkan Blue, Blackhouse, Abingdon, etc. Those blends must have another variety of oriental leaf like samsun, yenidje, smyrna, or whatever. I'm glad that I tried Drama Reserve because it was an interesting and fun experiment, but I doubt that this will be a blend that I smoke very often. To me it's all mellow smooth olive oil and I usually like more twang, strength, richness and such in my bowl.

Edit: Upon further reflection and 2nd bowl in another pipe I'd like to amend my initial observations by adding that there is some of that sweet and sour tanginess present in this blend. It's mild and doesn't come on until the 2nd half of the bowl but is there nonetheless. There's certainly enough to make for an enjoyable retrohale so I think I'll keep this blend around and give it a few more tries before I pass judgement.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

NightFish said:


> I smoke a lot of latakia blends and have found that my favorites also contain orientals. I wanted to get a feel for what oriental tobacco would be like alone so I snagged this tin of Drama Reserve. I know this also has virginia leaf, so it's not a pure oriental, but I also thought it would make for a good segue into McClelland Mature virginia #24, which is drama leaf blended with darker virginias and a blend I'm dying to try.
> 
> I opened the tin this morning to find that odd vinegar/ketchup tin note that McClelland is famous for. I then loaded it up in the Heisenberg, smoked a bowl, and found it to be very very very mellow. It has been described as having an olive oil flavor and though I probably wouldn't have been able to identify that myself I totally agree. In fact, I'd say it has both olive oil flavor and olive oil mouth feel. This is not the sweet and sour or tangy/spicy oriental leaf that is found in my beloved balkan blends like Plum Pudding, Balkan Blue, Blackhouse, Abingdon, etc. Those blends must have another variety of oriental leaf like samsun, yenidje, smyrna, or whatever. I'm glad that I tried Drama Reserve because it was an interesting and fun experiment, but I doubt that this will be a blend that I smoke very often. To me it's all mellow smooth olive oil and I usually like more twang, strength, richness and such in my bowl.


Very interesting write-up. I admire your experimental mindset. @Champagne InHand has that approach too. I like Balkan blends but am not always able to discern the differences amongst them, so your observations are very informative.

Great idea for a contest BTW.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Mjskia's request for VaPer suggestions inspired me to open this tin of Davidoff Flake Medallions, courtesy of @_stormin_. Pleasant prune tin note, good moisture, beautifully sliced bullseyes. Packed it cannonball-style. Burns cool and dry. Nice light sweetness and tartness. Can't really taste the perique but that's on me. Milder than PS LBF but I like it.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Penzance ... a tin that I've been avoiding opening. A guy has to expect it to be good but also has to know that it can't possibly live up to the hype. I think I haven't opened this tin yet because I just haven't been in the mood to face the inevitable disappointment. Well ... I finally opened the tin this morning with as open of a mind as I could in spite of the anticipation. The tin note was extremely mild. I think it was probably a little smoky and a little sweet, but whatever I smelled was so unspectacular that I really don't even remember the specifics other than that it was mild. It felt a bit moist so I set some out to dry for about 20 minutes, loaded a bowl in my Savinelli 673, and smoked it. 

I'm honestly speechless. Don't really know what to say. Maybe I psyched myself out with all the confused anticipation that built up in my mind before the first light. Maybe I didn't dry it out enough. Maybe I was too excited to try it and smoked it too fast. Maybe it needs more age. Maybe I've gotten used to smoking bolder English and Balkan blends and Penzance is meant to be more refined and subtle. I don't know what happened, but I can say that I've smoked a lot of blends that gave me a far better first impression than this did. My takeaway assessment from my first bowl is that it is likely to be far too boring to make it into my regular rotation and light-years away from being all that it's cracked up to be. However, I'm not giving up yet. I will definitely need to spend more time with it before I have it figured out enough to provide a proper judgement.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

NightFish said:


> Penzance ... a tin that I've been avoiding opening. A guy has to expect it to be good but also has to know that it can't possibly live up to the hype. I think I haven't opened this tin yet because I just haven't been in the mood to face the inevitable disappointment. Well ... I finally opened the tin this morning with as open of a mind as I could in spite of the anticipation. The tin note was extremely mild. I think it was probably a little smoky and a little sweet, but whatever I smelled was so unspectacular that I really don't even remember the specifics other than that it was mild. It felt a bit moist so I set some out to dry for about 20 minutes, loaded a bowl in my Savinelli 673, and smoked it.
> 
> I'm honestly speechless. Don't really know what to say. Maybe I psyched myself out with all the confused anticipation that built up in my mind before the first light. Maybe I didn't dry it out enough. Maybe I was too excited to try it and smoked it too fast. Maybe it needs more age. Maybe I've gotten used to smoking bolder English and Balkan blends and Penzance is meant to be more refined and subtle. I don't know what happened, but I can say that I've smoked a lot of blends that gave me a far better first impression than this did. My takeaway assessment from my first bowl is that it is likely to be far too boring to make it into my regular rotation and light-years away from being all that it's cracked up to be. However, I'm not giving up yet. I will definitely need to spend more time with it before I have it figured out enough to provide a proper judgement.


I smoked about 4 bowls to try and get myself to think it was worth the hype....IT AIN'T..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Ok boys (and all others?)....first meet Varese (she's one a them "I"talian girls, and my tin is John Cotton 1&2 .

Tin note is a faint ketchup and smokiness, moisture in the tin is about perfect. First draws are smoky smooth creamy English type flavors kinda satisfying but mild. Latakia is definitely the band leader. I think John, Varese and I are gonna get along fine.....if someone has an idea of who made this pipe?























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@NightFish, there is nothing more satisfying than finding out that something everyone has hyped is actually NBD-especially when you can't get your hands on the stuff yourself!:wink2: Really fun write-up. I'm sure one of your pals will offer to give you a second opinion. 
@Hickorynut, Giovanni di Varese is apparently a subgroup of Santambrogio. I'm not sure what that means but my not knowing what something means is pretty standard for me!

Inspired by @Mjskia's request for VaPer suggestions, I opened a tin of GLP Navigator, which is a pure Virginia with no perique. The tin note is mostly hay, but sweet and grassy. The broken flake is a beautiful golden-brown color and packs well-folded and stuffed into the group 4 Dunny pot with the crumbs sprinkled on top. The tobacco is at perfect moisture, lights easily and requires few relights. The smoke leaves a slight sweetness on the tongue but no bite. Initially, the flavor is ..... tobacco. What can I say, I don't really detect much else. Lower in the bowl I get hints (or is it olfactory hallucinations) of anise and walnuts. Navigator is pleasant and mild, especially for a Virginia, and is undemanding enough to let you go about your business undisturbed.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Ok boys (and all others?)....first meet Varese (she's one a them "I"talian girls, and my tin is John Cotton 1&2 .
> 
> Tin note is a faint ketchup and smokiness, moisture in the tin is about perfect. First draws are smoky smooth creamy English type flavors kinda satisfying but mild. Latakia is definitely the band leader. I think John, Varese and I are gonna get along fine.....if someone has an idea of who made this pipe?
> 
> ...


That's a fine looking pipe!

From what I have read, Varese is a province which houses a bunch of Italian pipe makers, including the original Savinelli factory. Some others have included Varese in the name of a line etc., but this Savinelli has the same stamp it appears.
https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/savinelli/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=116316


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

huffer33 said:


> That's a fine looking pipe!
> 
> From what I have read, Varese is a province which houses a bunch of Italian pipe makers, including the original Savinelli factory. Some others have included Varese in the name of a line etc., but this Savinelli has the same stamp it appears.
> https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/savinelli/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=116316


Thanks huffer33 and @Piper. This pipe smokes like a dream, has some fine proportions.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

A new tin of GLP Cairo in my relatively new Andrea Gigliucci acorn. This blend is essentially a Virginia (red, orange and bright) with orientals and a touch of perique. So maybe a VaPer. The tin note is all prunes with a hint of hay that makes the prunes less cloying. The ribbon cut is perfect right out of the tin, packs well, lights easily and smokes dry. The flavor is very nice—sweet almost caramel, raisins, slightly lemon—fresh, mouth-coating, very well balanced. There could be bite if pushed but my pipe has a long stem and I'm not in a rush. I'm going to wax poetic here: this GLP Cairo reminds me of a spring evening that's fresh but warm enough to sit outside. I'll have to smoke more but, for now, this is one of my favorite Virginia blends. Will definitely buy more.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Piper said:


> A new tin of GLP Cairo in my relatively new Andrea Gigliucci acorn. This blend is essentially a Virginia (red, orange and bright) with orientals and a touch of perique. So maybe a VaPer. The tin note is all prunes with a hint of hay that makes the prunes less cloying. The ribbon cut is perfect right out of the tin, packs well, lights easily and smokes dry. The flavor is very nice-sweet almost caramel, raisins, slightly lemon-fresh, mouth-coating, very well balanced. There could be bite if pushed but my pipe has a long stem and I'm not in a rush. I'm going to wax poetic here: this GLP Cairo reminds me of a spring evening that's fresh but warm enough to sit outside. I'll have to smoke more but, for now, this is one of my favorite Virginia blends. Will definitely buy more.


Your making that sound like a winner to me!

Again, I really love that pipe too.:smile2:


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Your journey to Kadath will not be an easy one. Before you descend the steps into the Dreamlands, prepare yourself with this fragrant blend of dark-fired Kentucky, Katerini, Perique, Virginia, Burley, and Black Cavendish...

Today I opened a tin of Dreams of Kadath from the Cornell and Diehl Old Ones Series. The series was inspired by the writings of H.P. Lovecraft, an American author who achieved posthumous fame through his works of bizarre sci-fi horror. Kadath is an ancient city in Lovecraft's novels that houses the dream gods and whose precise location in the universe is uncertain; there is even confusion over whether it exists in the dream-world or the awake-world. When I looked at the Old Ones Series I chose Dreams of Kadath for 3 reasons. First it has just about everything but latakia. I smoke a ton of latakia blends and thought this could be a fun change of pace for me. Second, it's a plug and plugs are fun. Third, the whole idea of a tobacco blend inspired by something as odd as Kadath intrigued me.

The tin note was a strong and unmistakable blast of red wine. I stood there sniffing it for a while in disbelief while trying to come up with another possible description of what I was smelling but ended up even more convinced that the stuff really smells just like red wine. The plug was pretty loose so my cut flakes rubbed out quite easily. I dried it on a paper towel for about 25 minutes, loaded it in my Sav 311 poker, and took it with me out into the redwoods in search of good log to sit and smoke on.

Smoking the bowl really threw me for a loop. It's definitely way outside the box of my usual smokes. The red wine scent came through in the flavor and was unique and strong enough to distract me from the other flavors a bit. I suspect that the Katerini leaf may be responsible for this tart fermented fruit flavor and may in fact be the intended main point of the blend, however, I was left feeling like I somehow just didn't get it the first time through and needed to try again. I can tell that there are lots of other good flavors going on with some sweet, woody, and especially musty notes so I look forward to exploring it further. I've learned to really enjoy the McClelland Drama Reserve that I wasn't so hot on earlier in the thread so it will be fun to see where this one goes.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Awesome write up and presentation @NightFish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

NightFish said:


> Your journey to Kadath will not be an easy one. Before you descend the steps into the Dreamlands, prepare yourself with this fragrant blend of dark-fired Kentucky, Katerini, Perique, Virginia, Burley, and Black Cavendish...
> 
> Today I opened a tin of Dreams of Kadath from the Cornell and Diehl Old Ones Series. The series was inspired by the writings of H.P. Lovecraft, an American author who achieved posthumous fame through his works of bizarre sci-fi horror. Kadath is an ancient city in Lovecraft's novels that houses the dream gods and whose precise location in the universe is uncertain; there is even confusion over whether it exists in the dream-world or the awake-world. When I looked at the Old Ones Series I chose Dreams of Kadath for 3 reasons. First it has just about everything but latakia. I smoke a ton of latakia blends and thought this could be a fun change of pace for me. Second, it's a plug and plugs are fun. Third, the whole idea of a tobacco blend inspired by something as odd as Kadath intrigued me.
> 
> ...


Fantastic write-up. And what a treat to be able to enjoy your pipe sitting on a log in the redwoods.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

GL Pease Union Square with a Armentrout Apple,







The tin note is overipe fruit and earth,
Popped the top and loaded a bowl with no dry time, fold & stuff, took quite a lot of lights to get it going. First impression is hay and earth with a touch of molasses on the retrohale, burns fairly well but does need quite a few relights. I need to rub out a bowl and dry it some to see what else I can get out of it.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Cult Blood Red Moon is the only aromatic on my wheel. I'm always on the lookout for another aromatic that I enjoy enough to smoke regularly but haven't found it yet. Rattray has a reputation for producing quality tobacco blends so I thought I give one of theirs a try. I was sold on Exotic Orange the moment I saw JimInks' 4 star review describe it as having a tea like quality.

The tin is huge and beautiful. My wife laid claim to it the moment she saw it. She said that she'll use it for storing craft or sewing supplies in her "Mom Cave". The tin is not vacuum sealed and the tobacco is held in a cellophane bag. The tin note is sweet and citrusy but also has a mango like quality to it. I smoked it while I was hopping around cleaning up the yard so I think I puffed it a little fast and missed some of the flavor but did get some nice orange/mango/passion fruit kind of flavors along with a gentle floral component. It's very light compared to the darker flavor profile of Blood Red Moon so I don't think it will fill the same niche for me but I do like it so far.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@NightFish, your reviews and photos are so good you might end up winning your own contest!


----------



## Scotch-n-Stick (Feb 5, 2018)

Piper said:


> @*Mjskia*'s request for VaPer suggestions inspired me to open this tin of Davidoff Flake Medallions, courtesy of @*_stormin_*. Pleasant prune tin note, good moisture, beautifully sliced bullseyes. Packed it cannonball-style. Burns cool and dry. Nice light sweetness and tartness. Can't really taste the perique but that's on me. Milder than PS LBF but I like it.


Ok @Piper, first, you may be ineligible for this contest because your reviews are like prose. Seriously. Do you write reviews for a living ?

Second, Davidoff are my absolute favorite. That pipe tobacco is going to make me go on a mission to find some.

Either way, well done.


----------



## Scotch-n-Stick (Feb 5, 2018)

Piper said:


> @*NightFish*, your reviews and photos are so good you might end up winning your own contest!


I second that. Y'all may embarrass me if I show you one (of my two) pipes ...

On the up side, I have a nice mud puddle for my backyard from all the rain in Nashville I could use as a background for a photo shoot ! :vs_laugh:

#HOA #joysofhomeownership #thirdworldproblems


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

G.L. Pease Robusto contains Virginias, orientals, Cyprian Latakia and a touch of cigar leaf. But you could be excused mistaking it for a broken Virginia flake. I see very little Lataka or orientals. The tin note is surprisingly muted—a bit of hay, a suggestion of raisins and coco, and a whiff of cigar. I would have thought my olfactory nerves were numbed but the initial taste is also mild. The Virginias predominate with a sweet faintly chocolatey note, the orientals add a bit of tang, and the cigar leaf, not surprisingly, tastes and smells like a non-Cuban cigar. I can't detect Latakia at all but it's possible that the Latakia is adding something to the whole blend that makes it greater than the sum of the parts. 

As you progress down the bowl, however, Robusto just gets better and better! Many tobaccos become less distinctive as you smoke them. With Robusto, it's just the opposite. The sweet coco flavors deepen and the cigar note becomes more malty and mellow. 

Robusto is very pleasant, balanced and harmonious. It packs, lights and burns perfectly—you light it twice and it just keeps going and going, with no heat, moisture or bite. It's so tasty and easygoing that you could easily smoke it all day everyday. Robusto doesn't quite replace a good cigar but it does get you part way there. 

When I first lit it up, I thought this would be my last tin of Robusto. After smoking it for almost an hour, I know it will be the first of many.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Scotch-n-Stick said:


> I second that. Y'all may embarrass me if I show you one (of my two) pipes ...
> 
> On the up side, I have a nice mud puddle for my backyard from all the rain in Nashville I could use as a background for a photo shoot ! :vs_laugh:
> 
> #HOA #joysofhomeownership #thirdworldproblems


Never be embarrassed! Pipe smoking is about the experience not the optics. We're happy to have you on the forum and look forward to hearing what you have to say.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Piper said:


> G.L. Pease Robusto contains Virginias, orientals, Cyprian Latakia and a touch of cigar leaf. But you could be excused mistaking it for a broken Virginia flake. I see very little Lataka or orientals. The tin note is surprisingly muted-a bit of hay, a suggestion of raisins and coco, and a whiff of cigar. I would have thought my olfactory nerves were numbed but the initial taste is also mild. The Virginias predominate with a sweet faintly chocolatey note, the orientals add a bit of tang, and the cigar leaf, not surprisingly, tastes and smells like a non-Cuban cigar. I can't detect Latakia at all but it's possible that the Latakia is adding something to the whole blend that makes it greater than the sum of the parts.
> 
> As you progress down the bowl, however, Robusto just gets better and better! Many tobaccos become less distinctive as you smoke them. With Robusto, it's just the opposite. The sweet coco flavors deepen and the cigar note becomes more malty and mellow.
> 
> ...


Thanks Piper...that's been on my radar for some time. Sounded quirky, but interesting. I'll have that in my next order for sure now. Makes me wonder if the other "Robusto's" are worth a tin.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> G.L. Pease Robusto contains Virginias, orientals, Cyprian Latakia and a touch of cigar leaf. But you could be excused mistaking it for a broken Virginia flake. I see very little Lataka or orientals. The tin note is surprisingly muted-a bit of hay, a suggestion of raisins and coco, and a whiff of cigar. I would have thought my olfactory nerves were numbed but the initial taste is also mild. The Virginias predominate with a sweet faintly chocolatey note, the orientals add a bit of tang, and the cigar leaf, not surprisingly, tastes and smells like a non-Cuban cigar. I can't detect Latakia at all but it's possible that the Latakia is adding something to the whole blend that makes it greater than the sum of the parts.
> 
> As you progress down the bowl, however, Robusto just gets better and better! Many tobaccos become less distinctive as you smoke them. With Robusto, it's just the opposite. The sweet coco flavors deepen and the cigar note becomes more malty and mellow.
> 
> ...


Nice write up, this on sounds like a winner!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Hickorynut said:


> Thanks Piper...that's been on my radar for some time. Sounded quirky, but interesting. I'll have that in my next order for sure now. Makes me wonder if the other "Robusto's" are worth a tin.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Since trying GLP Robusto, I've had a look at some reviews online. A number of reviewers who like Robusto really love GLP Key Largo, which also has cigar leaf.

Robusto really surprised me. At first it seemed nothing special but then, as I smoked down the bowl, it just got deeper and richer. The cigar leaf, which I was skeptical about, added roundness and mellowness to the sweetness of the Virginias. All and all, very satisfying and smokeable.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hearth and home viprati. I picked it up a while back and tonight, figured it was time to get into something beyond the Latakia blends I tend to smoke. 
I wanted to see what my nose would pick up without being prompted by reviews. It smelled great. No musty smell, but a fair amount of figs, plum, cherry, and sweet baking cocoa. 
The more I put my nose into it, I could pick up on hints of what Copenhagen dipping tobacco smells like. 
I'm halfway through the bowl now. I started reading reviews to see how I might describe what I'm picking up on. 
First and foremost, it burns great. It's an easy tobacco to pack and light, with nice, spicy puffs of smoke, even while just sipping. 
I get the citrus and the baking spices. I'd say the earthiness, the tobacco kinda thing is just coming into play. 
No bite and it's smoking cool so far. Just did my second relight. 
Maybe in both body and flavor, viprati feels like a really good cup of tea. But even as I type the flavor gets a little deeper, like adding a little milk to your tea. Good stuff. I'm glad I ventured into this neck of the pipe tobacco woods. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Piper said:


> Since trying GLP Robusto, I've had a look at some reviews online. A number of reviewers who like Robusto really love GLP Key Largo, which also has cigar leaf.


Did someone say Key Largo?
Thanks for reminding me. I've been needing an excuse to smoke this one.

Nice beautiful broken flakes gently rubbed out and loaded in the Sav 673. Chose this pipe because it has a nice wide bowl and seems to smoke everything well.

It starts off light with a tamed sour spice but builds to a rich creamy full-body by mid bowl. Has persistent dry leathery coco and spicy flavors very reminiscent of cigar smoke but does not feel like smoking a cigar. The latakia is mild in this blend and works with the cigar leaf to bring together a very unique and interesting dimension. Has a nice thin vein of sweetness that fades away with faster puffing. A hearty and satisfying smoke indeed.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

That's gonna be my new diet....I am replacing food with piping. Y'all are making it sound so good and satisfying I won't have any money left for food anyway....or room....  key Largo...Robusto.....blah,blah,blah... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Great reviews @JohnBrody15 and @NightFish. :vs_cool: I like Viprati, and have Key Largo in my cart.

One possible downside of cigar-leaf blends became apparent to me after finishing a big bowl of Robusto yesterday: the stinky room note. Robusto smokes like Porterhouse but smells like cauliflower (hat-tip to hungry @Hickorynut). Actually, it's not as bad as cigar smoke but not as good as pipe smoke either. This is potentially a big drawback because, unlike pipe smoke, cigar smoke has a way of lingering and clinging to everything in a room.

NightFish, what was your experience with Key Largo?


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Unsweetened tea by briarworks. I love the presentation in that in comes in a jar. Very cool. Very pretty looking tobacco with all the light colors. According to briarworks we're looking at black cavendish, oriental/Turkish, and Virginia. To me, it smelled like sweet Lipton lemon tea. 
Smoking it in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog, cool smoke with just a little tingle on the tongue. What I got was mostly an uninteresting earthiness with some tang and sweet spice. With that said, it was enjoyable down to end, not a "wow" experience but pleasant. I did have to relight quite often. 
I will definitely smoke this a few more times. Although I wonder if there is something I could mix it with to make it more interesting?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Unsweetened tea by briarworks. I love the presentation in that in comes in a jar. Very cool. Very pretty looking tobacco with all the light colors. According to briarworks we're looking at black cavendish, oriental/Turkish, and Virginia. To me, it smelled like sweet Lipton lemon tea.
> Smoking it in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog, cool smoke with just a little tingle on the tongue. What I got was mostly an uninteresting earthiness with some tang and sweet spice. With that said, it was enjoyable down to end, not a "wow" experience but pleasant. I did have to relight quite often.
> I will definitely smoke this a few more times. Although I wonder if there is something I could mix it with to make it more interesting?
> 
> ...


There's a reason us Southerners drink SWEET tea! Good review all the same..... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> There's a reason us Southerners drink SWEET tea! Good review all the same.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Maybe I need to smoke it while drinking some southern style sweet tea. :smile2:


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Murrays 1921 Cunningham. Sweet virginia with some fermented plum tin note. Smells yummy. Good looking nice flakes with nearly no debris. Pretty perfect moisture level for smoking. I cut some up to sample sort of cube cut style and jarred the rest. I used my trusty meerschaum to try it out. It tasted good with similar tastes to the tin note, mostly Virginia, just a hint of perique and rum. A very good taste but with more subtle flavors, not very strong/rich. The nicotine level was medium/low. It smoked smooth with no tongue bite, but required a number of relights. It left a good taste in my mouth when I was done smoking. I have read that this one would be good to age and it seems like it may make the flavor richer as this is a virginia dominant smoke. I have one more tin of this which I will cellar for some years and see how it turns out.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Piper said:


> Great reviews @JohnBrody15 and @NightFish. :vs_cool: I like Viprati, and have Key Largo in my cart.
> 
> One possible downside of cigar-leaf blends became apparent to me after finishing a big bowl of Robusto yesterday: the stinky room note. Robusto smokes like Porterhouse but smells like cauliflower (hat-tip to hungry @Hickorynut). Actually, it's not as bad as cigar smoke but not as good as pipe smoke either. This is potentially a big drawback because, unlike pipe smoke, cigar smoke has a way of lingering and clinging to everything in a room.
> 
> NightFish, what was your experience with Key Largo?


The only time I smoke inside is in the wheelhouse of my boat while it's underway and the doors and windows are wide open. The smoke gets blown outside quickly and there are enough ocean/fish/bait smells around to cover up anything that sticks around. I don't know what Key Largo would do to the inside of a regular house but I can tell you that I smoked it late at night before going to bed and swear that I could taste and smell it the next morning when I woke up.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

NightFish said:


> The only time I smoke inside is in the wheelhouse of my boat while it's underway and the doors and windows are wide open. The smoke gets blown outside quickly and there are enough ocean/fish/bait smells around to cover up anything that sticks around. I don't know what Key Largo would do to the inside of a regular house but I can tell you that I smoked it late at night before going to bed and swear that I could taste and smell it the next morning when I woke up.


Interesting. This might put the kibosh on pipe tobaccos with cigar leaf. I don't want to stink up the apartment with cigar odors, even from pipe tobacco. And I don't want to waste the valuable but limited time I have outside the city smoking pipe tobacco instead of cigars.:frown2:


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

With a little less than a week left for this contest I just want to pop in and say thank you to all of those that have participated so far. My life is ridiculously busy and hectic these days and I've really enjoyed dropping in here to see your posts during the few moments of calm scattered throughout the chaos. Trying new blends, hearing about your experiences, and seeing your photos has been great fun and I hope to either run this contest again someday or start a permanent thread for folks to post their new tin openings after this is all over. 

I count 8 participants so far (other than myself) so the prize will be the max of 8 tins of scrumptious tobacco going to the winner. Remember that you can enter as many times as you like and the deadline is midnight on the 20th. The prize box is packed and ready to go. All I need now is a winner and an address. Good luck to all and thanks again for playing.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Flippin wallet breaker of a contest @NightFish! Love it!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

NightFish said:


> With a little less than a week left for this contest I just want to pop in and say thank you to all of those that have participated so far. My life is ridiculously busy and hectic these days and I've really enjoyed dropping in here to see your posts during the few moments of calm scattered throughout the chaos. Trying new blends, hearing about your experiences, and seeing your photos has been great fun and I hope to either run this contest again someday or start a permanent thread for folks to post their new tin openings after this is all over.
> 
> I count 8 participants so far (other than myself) so the prize will be the max of 8 tins of scrumptious tobacco going to the winner. Remember that you can enter as many times as you like and the deadline is midnight on the 20th. The prize box is packed and ready to go. All I need now is a winner and an address. Good luck to all and thanks again for playing.


Thanks for starting this thread @NightFish, especially considering how busy you are. It's been fun. I agree you should make this a permanent thread-maybe posted in the review forum to allow pipers to access these first impressions more easily. :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Thought I'd open a tin of GLP Haddo's Delight and give it a try. This blend is not entirely new to me. About a decade ago, around the time I registered on Puff, I decided to expand my tobacco repertoire beyond Captain Black White to some more "sophisticated" blends touted by the pros. Total failure! HD seemed harsh, flavorless, cigarety and hot. I tried it a few more times with the same dismal results. About a year later, I took a hiatus from pipe smoking, jettisoned HD, which I'd allowed to dry out completely, and put my pipes in storage.

What a difference a decade, a fresh beginning, and more pipe-smoking experience makes! Haddo's Delight is delightful! 

HD is a VaPer with plenty of perique, Virginia and a smattering of unflavored black cavendish. The cut is a fine ribbon of various shades of brown, with flecks of black cut leaf, all at the perfect moisture. The tin note, to my limited nose, is dried prunes, period. I can't make out the Virginia at all. 

In my Castello "Castello" chubby Canadian, HD packs and lights easily, stays lit and smokes cool and dry. The flavor (and the aroma of the smoke drifting out of the bowl) is also of dried prunes, sweet and a little tart. The smoke is mouth-coating, and tastes like chocolate from a box of chocolates—the semi-sweet kind with a cherry center that people favor on Valentine's Day. There also a hint of black licorice. 

Okay, I'm getting carried away! Suffice it to say, GLP Haddo's Delight is a top flight VaPer. This time around I'm going to transfer it into a Ball jar.:smile2:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

@Piper, very nice write up. Haddos Delight has been on my list for a while. Maybe because it's Valentine's Day and I've been stuffing myself with chocolates, but the "chocolate from a box of chocolates" description might have bumped HD to the top the list.

PS: agreed that this thread should be permanent.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Curiosity cracked the Nut! I like the lady's cigars so was curious how bad they could mess with my perception with La Gloria Cubana pipe tobacco. This is a Lane product and the constituents are English .

The tin note was bright, smoky and was a cross between Dunhill EMP and Nightcap. The fragrance was sharp and not creamy like John Cotton's 1&2.

Perfect moisture to load right out of the tin and an easy light. There is a little battle between the Latakia and Perique in a good way. IMHO, this is a respectable English and well worth the clearance price paid. I will buy more to cellar!

No cigar leaf, and the Vitamin N is there. This would make a good morning smoke when a cigar is not possible.

Put me in the pleasantly surprised column.























Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Great entries & great contest!

Two Friends Heritage, again in the Punto Oro meer lined bulldog. Great sampling pipe.

OK going in blind here - I actually forget the composition etc. even though it is a fairly recent purchase. Tin note was just like opening a package of fig newtons. Comprised of light and dark ribbons, the dark ribbons are _really_ wide pieces of leaf relatively. Moisture was great, required no dry time, packed and burned easily with two relights, burned to a fine white ash, smoked dry and moderately cool. A little oily mouth feel and creamy smoke. I didn't get any bite. Medium nicotine with a little bit sour aftertaste.

Toppings are subtle - smoking it gives me dark tart fruit (raisins come to mind but it isn't that sweet), dark liquor, bread, malt, hay, earth, a slight floral hint, and it is a little bit smokey but far in the background (I think I was confusing this for the chocolate noted in review below). I paired this with a Gaelic Ale and there was a LOT of overlap in the flavors. They went great together but I hope I'm not mixing things up cross sampling.

I found this to be pleasant and it really went well with that beer. Reading the reviews after the fact, a lot of people including Jim found this disappointing and even harsh. For others it really floated their boat. I recall now it was the lemon VA component that enticed me:

"From SmokingPipes - Fans of Virginia/Burley blends will surely love this unsung blend, comprised of red and bright Virginias, dark and white Burley, and a touch of unsweetened Black Cavendish. Easy to pack and light, this smooth sailing smoke offers up layer upon layer of naturally sweet VA flavor balanced with creamy chocolate notes from the Burleys, and all enhanced with a lovely topping of plum, rum, and maple. The topping is understated, and works well to accentuate the depth and complexity of the tobaccos used. Created by Greg Pease and the late Craig Tarler, the two friends of "Two Friends Pipe Tobacco," this blend was Craig's every day smoke for years."


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I decided to crack a tin of Davidoff Danish Mixture and smoke it in my Peterson silver cap. To cut to the chase, this blend strikes me as inoffensive but boring. You could also more charitably describe it as mild, pleasant and low-maintenance-in short, an all day smoke.

The cut is a ribbon of various browns and a little black and comes a touch on the dry side, which is nice in an aromatic. It packs, lights and burns well, with no harshness, tongue bite or gurgle. The tin note is very mild, mostly baker's chocolate. The flavor is bland but not unpleasant. There's a nondescript sweetness all the way through. Later, a sour note creeps in. Danish Mixture is supposed to contain toppings of fig, honey, maple and walnut. It would require more imagination on my part, or a better educated palate, to detect those flavors.

It's my impression that Davidoff pipe tobaccos in general are subtle and mild. I could certainly see them in the rotations of mature pipers who don't need to be hit over the head with pungent flavors, and of new pipers who don't want to be overwhelmed.

This tin of Davidoff Danish Mixture was a gift from @_stormin_:vs_cool: as part of the recent holiday exchange. I'm happy to have it and to smoke it. But I don't think I'll be buying more.


----------



## Brasiliansk (Jan 14, 2018)

Just got a tin of Cornell & Diehl "Comfort", Vintage Blend series.
At lightning, the taste of cube-cut Burley takes over. It feels like Old Joe Krantz. Then Virginias (bright) and Cavendish get in the party and things get complex. There's Perique as well, but it's not strong -- like, for instance, Bayou Morning.
Overall, a good all-day smoke so far. It must go well with coffee, I'll try that next morning.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I thought I would throw my hat in the game. Ashton's Artisan Blend in my new Ashton. The tin note smells terrific. The traditional English blend has a pinch of Perique in there as well. It's probably a good once a day smoke but I'll know more after the bowl has been smoked. 








A very enjoyable English blend. Not to harsh. Appropriate amounts of Latakia and Perique is a minor player but it complements the other tobacco without feeling that this is too similar to Nightcap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Champagne InHand said:


> I thought I would throw my hat in the game. Ashton's Artisan Blend in my new Ashton. The tin note smells terrific. The traditional English blend has a pinch of Perique in there as well. It's probably a good once a day smoke but I'll know more after the bowl has been smoked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very apropos. Enjoy the new pipe!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

One more. I opened a tin of Davidoff medallions this morning. Great VaPer. Smooth and spicy if you don't go to fast. I had to duck back in because it was a bit windy and I didn't like how it was heating up my bowl. Once out of the wind this shows as a fine VaPer. 









I used about a coin and a half. The first coin folded in quarters then the half rubbed out for lighting purposes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Edward G Robinson in a Diplomat Apple Cob.

I feel like I'm coming down with something and my nose isn't really working so just my quick take on this. Really a lovely blend - the plumb/liquor toping is really nicely balanced with the nutty burley and a little smoky latakia. I gave it a little dry time, maybe 15 min., and it smoked easily with one relight. Not being a heavy aromatic fan, this struck a really nice balance to me.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

huffer33 said:


> Edward G Robinson in a Diplomat Apple Cob.
> 
> I feel like I'm coming down with something and my nose isn't really working so just my quick take on this. Really a lovely blend - the plumb/liquor toping is really nicely balanced with the nutty burley and a little smoky latakia. I gave it a little dry time, maybe 15 min., and it smoked easily with one relight. Not being a heavy aromatic fan, this struck a really nice balance to me.


I think a few of us have had some bum health. Get better soon. EGR is an interesting blend. I'm not even half way through a tub but I've transferred it into Ball jars. It's Interesting to compare with many other aromatics and it's quite unique in many ways. As with other aros you need to just sip it after the bowl is going to get the maximum benefit. I've found that out through being bitten multiple times, but never by EGR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@NightFish, I want to thank you for starting this thread. The contest element was great but the best part was having the incentive to open an untried tin of tobacco and share our first impressions with our fellow pipe smokers.

You had the idea of starting a permanent open-a-tin thread. I think that's a great idea. Posting first impressions is less daunting and more dynamic than having to post a full review. Since you came up with the idea, you should do the honors. I already have a first impression of Key Largo ready to post!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Piper said:


> @NightFish, I want to thank you for starting this thread. The contest element was great but the best part was having the incentive to open an untried tin of tobacco and share our first impressions with our fellow pipe smokers.
> 
> You had the idea of starting a permanent open-a-tin thread. I think that's a great idea. Posting first impressions is less daunting and more dynamic than having to post a full review. Since you came up with the idea, you should do the honors. I already have a first impression of Key Largo ready to post!


Agreed!

Maybe if a mod could edit the title/first post it would be possible to keep it going right in this thread.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

huffer33 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Maybe if a mod could edit the title/first post it would be possible to keep it going right in this thread.


You're absolutely right. Much better idea to extend this thread and keep the good times rolling.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Alrightdriver, a Humphrey Bogart fan, asked me what I thought of Key Largo by GL Pease. Since I hadn't had it before myself, I thought I'd pop the tin and post my first impressions. KL is another offering from GLP that contains cigar leaf. The first one I tried, Robusto, was fantastic, with a clean, light tin note and a velvety, deep taste that just got better and better as you smoked down the bowl. Although you couldn't taste the cigar leaf distinctly in Robusto, you knew it was there adding complexity and richness. Unfortunately, the cigar leaf also added a cigar room-note, which made it hard to smoke unless your room was well ventilated. Luckily, today was 70* in NYC-pretty rare for February-permitting me to open the windows and use my vent fan.

Key Largo is different from Robusto. It comes in moister, beefier and darker brown flakes. Although I'm almost certainly wrong about this, Key Largo looks as if it's been steam-pressed with some fruit juice, or fermented. The tin note reminds me of something quite distinct that I can't identify but is reminiscent of molasses or black licorice (not Twizzlers but the oily stuff that comes in a sealed bag) or maybe a cigar butt that 's been left out in the rain. It's not exactly a good smell but not disgusting either.

Without any drying time, I folded and stuffed two flakes into my meer. Despite being a tad moist, it lights and stays lit very well. It produces a soft, cool, mouth-filling smoke with no tongue bite. Key Largo has more cigar flavor than Robusto does but also less complexity and depth. Along with the cigar flavor and aroma, there's a suggestion of cherry and Latakia, and a tang from the orientals. As you smoke down the bowl, the molasses or salted licorice flavor creeps in, but creeps out again before it can get too cloying. Key Largo doesn't seem to coat the mouth as much as Robusto does. Maybe that's a good thing.

It's probably unfair to compare the two GLP cigar leaf blends. They're different from one another but both are really good and have their place. They're a nice break from VaPers and English blends. Although I preferred Robusto to Key Largo on opening a young tin, I wonder whether Key Largo might give Robusto a run for its money once it has some age on it.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

So that black licorice like note you were trying to think of, was it anise? Like the liqueur you find all over the Mediterranean from Ouzo to Sambuca only less pronounced. Anise, fennel and licorice root are all similar but you find anise notes in baked goods as well as part of Chinese 5 spice, so it’s common and can be pleasant if not over done. 

Great little write up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Champagne InHand said:


> So that black licorice like note you were trying to think of, was it anise? Like the liqueur you find all over the Mediterranean from Ouzo to Sambuca only less pronounced. Anise, fennel and licorice root are all similar but you find anise notes in baked goods as well as part of Chinese 5 spice, so it's common and can be pleasant if not over done.
> 
> Great little write up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's very helpful Dave. :vs_cool: I have more pleasant associations to anise than this flavor and aroma gave me. It reminded me of a what I imagine a salted licorice syrup might have if it existed. Maybe, as you say, the anise note was was over done.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Piper said:


> @Alrightdriver, a Humphrey Bogart fan, asked me what I thought of Key Largo by GL Pease. Since I hadn't had it before myself, I thought I'd pop the tin and post my first impressions. KL is another offering from GLP that contains cigar leaf. The first one I tried, Robusto, was fantastic, with a clean, light tin note and a velvety, deep taste that just got better and better as you smoked down the bowl. Although you couldn't taste the cigar leaf distinctly in Robusto, you knew it was there adding complexity and richness. Unfortunately, the cigar leaf also added a cigar room-note, which made it hard to smoke unless your room was well ventilated. Luckily, today was 70* in NYC-pretty rare for February-permitting me to open the windows and use my vent fan.
> 
> Key Largo is different from Robusto. It comes in moister, beefier and darker brown flakes. Although I'm almost certainly wrong about this, Key Largo looks as if it's been steam-pressed with some fruit juice, or fermented. The tin note reminds me of something quite distinct that I can't identify but is reminiscent of molasses or black licorice (not Twizzlers but the oily stuff that comes in a sealed bag) or maybe a cigar butt that 's been left out in the rain. It's not exactly a good smell but not disgusting either.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I may have to grab a tin next time I order some tobacco.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

It's been a really long day, a ridiculously late night, and I'm completely wiped out so I'm going to try to keep this short and sweet.

The way I did the drawing was to list all 25 eligible contest entries in Microsoft Excel and then write a function to have the software pick a random winner from the list. In the cropped image below the list is in column A (post # and name), the random selection function is the gibberish after the equal sign in the box above columns C-F, and the random winner is the first cell in column B.

Congratulations @Hickorynut! You won it with post #23, your tin of John Cotton's 1&2. Shoot me a PM with your address and I'll get the package headed your way as soon as I get a chance. I honestly don't remember all 8 of the tins that I put in the box last week so I'm excited for you to open it up and let us know what you find.

Thanks again to everyone that participated. I had a blast trying new smokes and reading about yours. I'm absolutely 100% in favor of modifying the title and first post to keep the thread going if it's possible. I probably won't make it back to the forum for a few days but promise to get to work on it as soon as I can. The only change I'd like to see in the thread going forward is allowing folks to post tin openings even if it's a blend that they have smoked before. First impressions of new blends are great but I think I'd also enjoy seeing photos and hearing what you have to say about tins that you return to after trying them the first time.

Good times and great entries! I'm sad to see the contest come to an end but happy to see support for keeping the thread going into the future. Puff on!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Congrats 

sent from Mario's wineador.. it's chilly in here.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Holy cow! I see a pipe baccy PIF in the near future......

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats @Hickorynut, 
Thanks for a great contest @NightFish


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Awesome contest, deserving winner! Thanks, and congratulations!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Congrats nut!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done @NightFish and happy smoking @Hickorynut. I agree with @NightFish that the thread should not be restricted only to _first_ first impressions. That would be too restrictive. Writing up a brief report on a tobacco blend forces you to slow down and pay attention to nuances you might otherwise overlook.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Congrats nutter!
@NightFish, although I didn't participate, I enjoyed watching this thread and look forward to participating in the future when I have new bags/tins to open and try.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Great contest & congrats to Hickorynut!!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Dilly Dilly @Hickorynut! Great contest @NightFish!


----------



## SavageJak (Nov 23, 2017)

Great contest! Congrats to @Hickorynut and thanks to @NightFish for the generosity!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

*Pipe Contest Prize!*

Feeling very humbled. The "Pipe Contest" award arrived today. :surprise::surprise:

@NightFish sent a whale of a package! Honestly, I've not had ANY of these and that's because they are reserved for adults. When I grow up and know how to pipe.......this is what I'd have on the top shelf.

Geez NightFish, I am so not worthy........ ****drum roll please*****

Boswell Northwoods^
GLP Westminister
GLP Stonehenge
Rattrays Marlin Flake^
Peterson Irish Flake^
Peterson Old Dublin^
C&D Dreams of Kaddath
Rattrays Exotoc Orange (Because the tin is a popopen, I opend the lid......INTOXICATING/INTIMIDATING?)

^ = On my list of "someday I am going to grab these"...no lie.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> Feeling very humbled. The "Pipe Contest" award arrived today. :surprise::surprise:
> 
> @NightFish sent a whale of a package! Honestly, I've not had ANY of these and that's becuase they are reserved for adults. When I grow up and know how to pipe.......this is what I'd have on the top shelf.
> 
> ...


Daymmmn! A dream come true!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Hickorynut said:


> Feeling very humbled. The "Pipe Contest" award arrived today. :surprise::surprise:
> 
> @NightFish sent a whale of a package! Honestly, I've not had ANY of these and that's because they are reserved for adults. When I grow up and know how to pipe.......this is what I'd have on the top shelf.
> 
> ...


Props to @NightFish for choosing such a great assortment of "grownup" blends. I'm hoping the eminently worthy @Hickorynut will post his impressions so we can all benefit from your largesse and his experience. I've only had the two GLP blends myself.

On a related note Señor @NightFish-once you're back home-please try to convert this thread into an ongoing "brief review" forum. I learned a lot reading what our colleagues thought of various blends, and even in trying to sort out my own impressions.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Awesome collection of tobacco there!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

The sprit of the thread was to try new blends so I'm happy to see that all of those are new to you @Hickorynut.

Just a heads up - The Northwoods tin is not vacuum sealed so I'd get it in a jar sooner than later if I were you to avoid the potential for it getting too dried out.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

NightFish said:


> The sprit of the thread was to try new blends so I'm happy to see that all of those are new to you @Hickorynut.
> 
> Just a heads up - The Northwoods tin is not vacuum sealed so I'd get it in a jar sooner than later if I were you to avoid the potential for it getting too dried out.


Thanks for the heads up. I stacked that prize on the top shelf to admire....time to get busy in the northwoods...or at least in a jar. 

Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------

